# General Flashlight Forum - Threads of interest



## Unforgiven

Thread will serve as a master sticky for the General Flashlights forum with links to threads our members may find usefull.

** Flashlight Recommendation Checklist **

Lubrication of threads & O-rings 

Flashlight Manufacturer Warranties/Guarantees and Contact Info

Law enforcement flashlight recommendations (Part 1)

Law enforcement flashlight recommendations (Part 2) 

Law enforcement flashlight recommendations (Part 3) 

Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 2)

Flashlights in TV shows and movies (Part 3) 

Flashlight Stories - Chicken Soup for the Obsessed Flashaholic's Soul

The New SureFire A2 Thread Index 

Surefire tailcaps - full list with pics

IRAQ/Military Deployment lights-Sticky (Part 2)

The Welcome Mat

Maglite LED and incan mods and drop-ins, Overview

carrot's guide to high-end lights 

EV 007's beamshot comparisons: A2 L2 SL K2 E1L L1 E1B P3D R100 Q5 M60 EO9 P60 P61 P90 P91 EO9 HOR5 MN16 M6 

Reflector Efficiency discussion/observation, LEDs, Incans, defocussing effects etc... 

The Journey of Shorty and Longman: an illustrated story by HOGOKANSATSUKAN

The LunaSol 20: the new benchmark for EDC lights

Police Study of tactical use of Strobe


----------

